# Pro Tech - Pro Tech 10" table saw



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

:rockin:I purchased my pro tech table saw at Lowes about 5 years ago for about $100 Bucks. I have used it to build at least two houses and more than 5 big home improvment jobs, like entire kitchens, decks, etc...I cut various wood and plastic for everything from ripping planks out of plywood to making trim . It has been abused a lot. It has never failed me. for the money you can't beat it.
This is another great tool 

View attachment Garage inter (29).jpg


----------



## jon (May 26, 2012)

My protech just died after ripping some wood and freezing. The blade turns but when I flip the power switch nothing turns, even when I hit the reset. Any thoughts?


----------



## havasu (May 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if you could have tripped the breaker? Change plugs and try it again.


----------



## Bdurham84 (Oct 29, 2012)

How do you change the blade out? Is there a blade lock?


----------



## jamesr (Jun 4, 2014)

My pro tech saw is 20+ years old and I just put a new 40 tooth blade on it. Cuts like a hot knife thru butter now! As it is so old it was quite the challenge to change the blade. I sprayed the nut with WD-40 and let it soak for a little while then I took a pair of vice grip players and snugged up tight on the blade and then I had to resort to hammer blows on the blade wrench to break the blade nut loose, but it finally loosened and I put the new blade on. Gave the old saw a general lubrication of moving parts and a good general cleaning and it's good for another 20!


----------

